# My 2011 Mule Deer (still in velvet?)



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

Shot this mule opening day of rifle season here in Montana. I couldn't be happier with him, and he is very unique by still having his velvet on. Cactus buck? For more pics and complete story visit my blog @ montanawild.wordpress.com


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looking at the rack with no forks and the brown body.....it looks like a whitetail/mulie cross.


----------



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

No he has a couple small splits on his right side. He's definitely a mule deer.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Looking at the rack with no forks and the brown body.....it looks like a whitetail/mulie cross.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Did the deer have testicles? I guide in MT and just last week had a guy kill a 26" 5x5 still in velvet. The deer had not testicles to speak of so it did not have the hormones to drive him to rub his horns. Blood was still flowing in that deers antlers


----------

